# Règlement lit parapluie



## nathalie9 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'aurais voulu avoir votre avis suite à la visite de ma puer mes lits parapluie ne serait pas aux normes. Il faut absolument que le matelas s'attache en dessous et elle me demande aussi d'attacher le drap housse en dessous en même temps que le matelas. À votre avis, avez vous déjà eu cette demande?


----------



## booboo (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
oui effectivement pour la sécurité des enfants, les matelas sont attachés au lit par des scratchs dans les lits parapluies.
J'en ai trois, et les trois sont comme ça (du plus "ancien'' au plus récent).


----------



## Emily (13 Décembre 2022)

Ici c'est simple plus le droit au lit parapluie.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Décembre 2022)

J'ai encore un lit parapluie sur mes 4 couchages. Voici ma solution pour faire tenir le drap housse à la galette. En avatar car fichier trop volumineux. ☹️ 2 élastiques plats cousus au drap housse.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Décembre 2022)

Pour fixer le matelas galette au lit : des bandes velcro.


----------



## incognito (13 Décembre 2022)

Catie, élastiques cousus dans la largeur ou la longueur ??


----------



## incognito (13 Décembre 2022)

accessoirement, le référentiel dit bien que l'on ne peut pas nous imposer les lits....


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Décembre 2022)

A l'horizontale


----------



## booboo (13 Décembre 2022)

Extrait du référentiel : 
_"Le lieu d’accueil étant le domicile privé de l’assistant maternel, les exigences ne doivent
pas être disproportionnées, par exemple : l’exigence d’une salle spécifique pour les jeux,
l’obligation de disposer de lits en bois et le refus du lit en toile ou la restriction
d’agrément motivée par la présence d'un escalier pour accéder au logement."_


----------



## incognito (13 Décembre 2022)

page 12  😇


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Décembre 2022)

Incognito (j'adore ce pseudo 🙂) on ne lui a pas dit pas de lit parapluie mais une galette fixée au lit (solution du velcro) et un drap housse "tenu" à la galette du lit parapluie.


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Décembre 2022)

Oui j'ai eu cette demande pour les draps housses alors j'ai acheté des lits en bois avec de bons matelas ! comme çà elle me fiche la paix avec son règlement ! je mettais un matelas en plus de la galette dans mes lits parapluies mais çà c'était AVANT ! pchttt ...


----------



## patsy73 (16 Décembre 2022)

oui, demande tout à fait normale


----------



## VirKill (19 Décembre 2022)

Bjrs ok les réglements sont différents selon les départemens, par chez nous la puér exige le lit parapluie aucun matelas supplémentaire en plus de celui fourni par le lit, drap housse ok, turbulette pas de couverture, en 22 ans je n'ai jamais eu de souci  de sécurité avec les lits parapluie.


----------



## nounou carine (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, J'ai 1 lit en bois et 3 lits parapluies et dans chacun il y a un gros matelas pour lit en bois. Jamais je n'ai eu de remarques de la part de la puer, et Dieu sait qu'elle est très ch....!


----------



## kikine (19 Décembre 2022)

c'est pourtant bien interdit et dangereux, il se passe quoi que soit chez toi avec ton dispositif lit parapluie + matelas
tu finiras au pénal.....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Décembre 2022)

Oh Nounou Carine ! Mais ça c'est complètement hors clous !
mise en danger des accueillis ! C'est à cause de ces pratiques que certaines puers exigent à tort l'interdiction des lits parapluies.

Vous risquez l'avertissement voire le retrait d'enfant !


----------



## Mimipoupina (19 Décembre 2022)

Nounou Carine vous êtes sûre que votre PMI est au courant que vous mettez un matelas autre que la galette fourni dans le lit parapluie ? Car c'est la 1ère chose que chacune des puéricultrices ou éducatrice ou infirmière qui sont déjà passées chez moi vérifient !!!! C'est une cause de mortalité trop répandu, faites très attention


----------



## nounou carine (20 Décembre 2022)

Je savais qu'il y aurait ces réactions , et pourtant oui ça passe. Les gros matelas sont pour les + de 3 ans, qui ont quand même un bon poids.
( 18 et 20 kg pour 2 d'entre eux) C'est sûr que je ne vais pas y mettre un nourrisson, là c'est la galette avec scratchs et la turbulette et à proximité pour l'avoir toujours à l’œil. Je ne vais pas mettre la vie d'un bébé en danger. Vous pouvez toutes être rassurées, je ne suis pas dingo🤪


----------



## twilight (20 Décembre 2022)

nounou carine a dit: 


> Je savais qu'il y aurait ces réactions , et pourtant oui ça passe. Les gros matelas sont pour les + de 3 ans, qui ont quand même un bon poids.
> ( 18 et 20 kg pour 2 d'entre eux) C'est sûr que je ne vais pas y mettre un nourrisson, là c'est la galette avec scratchs et la turbulette et à proximité pour l'avoir toujours à l’œil. Je ne vais pas mettre la vie d'un bébé en danger. Vous pouvez toutes être rassurées, je ne suis pas dingo🤪


Déja 18/20 kilos tu n'es pas dans l'usage norlal qui est jusquà 15 kilos et je parlez pas des matelas


----------

